
GCC command options for debugging: -Og and -g3 - ingve
https://kristerw.blogspot.com/2018/02/gcc-command-options-for-debugging-og.html
======
known
To generate optimized code for production environment

-O2 -march=native -mfpmath=sse -fopenmp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-unwind-tables -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables

